# hostname keeps changing



## zorro2b (Apr 29, 2005)

The hostname of my Powerbook keeps changing when I connect to my home network. For example, say my hostname is "mymac" - this works fine when I connect up to the network at my workplace. But when I connect to my home network (using a Draytek Vigor router) it changes the hostname to "Vigor11" or similar depending on what IP its been allocated.

I have tried setting the DHCP Client ID to my desired hostname in system prefs  but to no avail. 

I am currently running 10.3.9.

Any clues on what I can do to stop this behaviour? It is really annoying because it gets the sync software for my pocketpc confused - it thinks that it hasn't sync'ed before because of the hostname change. I am manually changing the hostname from the commandline as a workaround, but this obviously isn't very desirable.


----------

